# Build your own compost bin



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

Here is good post on *building your own compost bin.
*
Enjoy it


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm using an old circular ground blind for a compost center. It takes longer to compost, but the wildlife eats of the scrap veggies.


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

That is resourceful.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

PrepperRecon.com said:


> That is resourceful.


And I just bought a X-Bow for stealth


----------



## pgrass101 (Nov 9, 2012)

Built mine out of an old box spring and chicken wire


----------



## Prince Humperdink (Nov 9, 2012)

I just stacked up old tires,and then rotate once a year.I really like that nice dark compost!


----------



## gemoose23 (Nov 9, 2012)

Plans for a Pallett compost bin. I did something like this, found free pallets next town over.. total cost 5 bucks in screws and L brackets.

http://www3.uwm.edu/Dept/shwec/publications/cabinet/factsheets/WoodenPalletCompostBin.pdf


----------



## Wolvee (Nov 8, 2012)

pgrass101 said:


> Built mine out of an old box spring and chicken wire
> 
> View attachment 542
> View attachment 543
> ...


This is the I built my last one. It really cut down on the smell compared to the other ones I've built that are made from all wood or trash bins.


----------

